# Snow foam running into your neighbours drive



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

As above guys. I normally always detail my cars at work indoors but as I had enough stuff at home and my partners new car has not been corrected I set out doing it today. So I've never cleaned a car at home. On went the snow foam and off it came with the pw. Then I noticed it all ran down my drive and settled in a big deep puddle about 1ft from my neighbours door. I thought oh great! My fault I shouldn't have let it happen. I mean any other Tom dick and Harry's water would have been plain but mine had about 2 inch of snow foam on top which would just ring alarm bells. He didn't care in the slitest but I did brush it away. So have you guys had any experiences or un happy neighbours. Cheers all.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

When I wash my car at the Girlfriends house ( got a drive way ) so good to do and garage with my stuff in just in front. 

Does put me off using the snow foam in case if any accidents and goes over to next doors drive way. Not as easy to move as splashed water. 

Its not that I wouldn't clear it up etc but just incase they come out and say anything before Ive sorted it.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

It does concern me too, with all this blame/claim ambulance chasing culture.

I have to work on the street, so im bricking it, so many douches about ...


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Guys, you're probably not going to like me shooting from the hip, but hey-ho.
Snowfoam was originally designed to be used on high-sided lorries, and applied
in specially designed places where the waste water is properly collected and
fully treated. What part of that description matches with a car? Especially,
the bit about collecting the water for treatment!

Just because snow foam has hit the ground does _not_ mean that it has
entirely lost its ability to continue to cause more foaming. Foam in any natural
water-course is particularly bad news, despite whatever biodegradability level
is claimed. Your run-off, with whatever was dirty on your car, is by no means
biodegradeable!

In essence, *unless you can collect that run-off*, IMO the use of snowfoam
should be banned for use on cars. If you study posts about snowfoam closely
on this Forum you will find very polarised views on the overall benefits of its
use, with the skeptics tending to be in the majority. I'm appalled that anyone
would allow fouling like that to take place on their own property, let alone on
over the fence on their neighbours...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Do you collect your rinse water Steve?


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

> Guys, you're probably not going to like me shooting from the hip...


Oh poo :doublesho

In fact though, the foam i have used lies static and is usually dissolved by the time i am finished.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

LeeH said:


> Do you collect your rinse water Steve?


Actually, no; but then I mostly use ONR with a bucketless technique, where
there is no run-off at all. For wheels, I'll use maybe 6 litres of water with CG
Hose Free Eco Wash, and most of that is chucked down the drain. Very little
actually reaches a natural water-course. I do it that way simply because it
saves having to put manky MF cloths caked in brake dust into the washing 
machine...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

I do agree with you Steve. At my unit I have a dedicated drainage system that gets collect in a tank and is then collected and disposed of by a recycling company. All I could think is I wouldn't want my children walking in it ect ect. I too also think snow foam does about feck all. I think ill stop using it on my own vehicles.


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> Guys, you're probably not going to like me shooting from the hip, but hey-ho.
> Snowfoam was originally designed to be used on high-sided lorries, and applied
> in specially designed places where the waste water is properly collected and
> fully treated. What part of that description matches with a car? Especially,
> ...


A bit extreme no? You are appalled at people who wash their cars on their driveways?

Chemicals down drains are obviously a bad thing, but to be honest how much of a dent is it going to make to our environment. The chemicals will be first of all massively diluted as soon as it mixes with the water.

Then not to mention a large portion of it will dry off in the sun in the tarmac and a minute proportion of any given chemical will actually reach the eco system.

I think to say that each person should have their own private soakaway is a touch extremist and you sound like you are trying to ride a very high horse.

Edit: If it is a business then I completely understand. But as a hobbyist its a ridiculous observation


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Gavin,


gavin_d said:


> At my unit I have a dedicated drainage system that gets collect in a tank and is then collected and disposed of by a recycling company...


...and I'll wager that it's a service that doesn't come cheap!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Gtiracer said:


> A bit extreme no? You are appalled at people who wash their cars on their driveways?.


No, that is _not_ what I'm saying! Absolutely not!

Let me make it clear, what should be outlawed is the use of snow-foam where
the waste water is not collected! End of story...

No high horse - just that I have lived through some of the worst pollution you
could imagine, in the UK. When you have seen the effects of a dead river, for 
weeks on end, you never want to see it happen again, ever!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> Let me make it clear, what should be outlawed is the use of snow-foam where
> the waste water is not collected! End of story...


Even for privateers that do it once a fortnight or so?

I Have a seen a dead river, its not nice, but washing cars is not going to cause that. it is things like chemical spills from factories and malicious attempts by juvenilles and deliquents that causes the damage. Not somebody snow foaming a car once in a while


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Your suggesting that anyone who uses snowfoam lets it run into rivers. 
Where most of the time it either dries where it is or washes down drains along with rain water, dead leaves, bugs (alive and dead) mud and any chemicals people use on their gardens like plant food or weed killer. How is snowfoam any more dangerous than any of them or even normal car shampoo? 

For those of us who don't wash our cars daily i doubt we do it enough to be an issue. There is alot of bigger issues which damage the environment, like harsh tree felling, and improper habitat management.


Edit. I do agree it shouldn't be washed straight into rivers.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Gtiracer said:


> Not somebody snow foaming a car once in a while


I'm sorry, but it was exactly that complacency that got us to that point of
having dead rivers! The problem being that often it's not just "once in a while"
- have a read of some of the responses in the how often thread in this section.

I can remember going to car-club meets and being shown films not just about
the latest cars but about pollution and its causes. The reason? Because the
films were being sponsored by the car manufacturers. They were scary, but
nothing like seeing it for real!

We are far too lax in our attitude to water in England - I say that because 
the rules in Scotland and elsewhere are getting fairly strict. People overseas
are probably quite appalled on the one hand, and maybe jealous on the other,
that we can get away with being so careless, for that is what it is...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Freddie said:


> How is snowfoam any more dangerous than any of them?


Because it hasn't lost _all_ of its foaming ability. It's foam that does the most 
harm! Also, just because it has dried, does _not_ mean that it has gone, or
that its foaming abilities are diminished. Far from it! If you get a build-up, it can 
get as strong or possibly stronger than the original. All that happens with the
drying process is that the concentration rebuilds. Ask a chef about reducing a
sauce... same process.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok, this is hotting up a bit.

I think Steve has a point, though i wonder as above, what sort of environmental impact SF may have over and above other products and processes.

Coalite killed our local rivers, but i still feel bad now, i was worried about litigation and the like, now i feel like a planet killing mo fo too!


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

The fact our sewer system cannot take the amount of rain we seem to be getting on a yearly basis is alot more damaging than snowfoam. In the last few years there has been way too many cases of sewers overflowing into rivers. That's human waste, shampoo, soap, bleach, kitchen fat and food waste etc. I can totally see where your coming from our rivers should be protected but im just trying to say there is alot worse chemicals (which should be collected and treated) that currently get into our rivers. Stopping a small cause won't prevent the bigger problem.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I agree with Steves sentiments entirely, putting it crudely Snowfoam is the Jeremy Kyle of detailing......ugly and anti social.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

S63 said:


> I agree with Steves sentiments entirely, putting it crudely Snowfoam is the Jeremy Kyle of detailing......ugly and anti social.


Heheheh, that's one way of putting it. What motivates me is that I like my own
environment just as much as my car. As such, balancing the care of both in 
some small measure, becomes a matter of personal pride. To me, snowfoam is 
just a big-boy's toy with very dubious benefits and a very real threat to any 
user's _personal_ environment. So far, not too many advantages!

I feel for the OP, I reckon he was probably mortified at what he saw...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

snowfoam is diluted at 2% when used. into the sewer system, 2% max in all that water, it will do little to no harm at all.
IF you are that extreme amd car about the enviroment, I'd stop using a car. the tiny bit of oil it may drip or the exhaust gasses that ar stuck on the road that are washed into the sewer with the rain will do more damage then snow foam. 
reading this thread, people almost compare the use of snowfoam as if it was fukushima all over again...


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

As has been said there's a lot worse than snowfoam in the sewers. People who use snowfoam or the like make up a tiny proportion of the population, more people flush things they shouldn't down the toilet! To be honest its down to the user of snowfoams as to whether or not they have a conscience..


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Blackmondie said:


> snowfoam is diluted at 2% when used. into the sewer system, 2% max in all that water, it will do little to no harm at all.
> IF you are that extreme amd car about the enviroment, I'd stop using a car. the tiny bit of oil it may drip or the exhaust gasses that ar stuck on the road that are washed into the sewer with the rain will do more damage then snow foam.
> reading this thread, people almost compare the use of snowfoam as if it was fukushima all over again...


I agree. Using a car in the first place is going to be far worse for the environment than some snow foam. I think some people need to get off their high horse when they're still damaging the planet...


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> I agree. Using a car in the first place is going to be far worse for the environment than some snow foam. I think some people need to get off their high horse when they're still damaging the planet...


Here Here!


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> Actually, no; but then I mostly use ONR with a bucketless technique, where
> there is no run-off at all. For wheels, I'll use maybe 6 litres of water with CG
> Hose Free Eco Wash, and most of that is chucked down the drain. Very little
> actually reaches a natural water-course. I do it that way simply because it
> ...


So you manage to get this into a sewage drain? That's quite good as they are generally sealed, if it's a storm water drain then you're a hypocrite as this will run off into a local water course. I think perhaps you should check prior to chastising others!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh god this has got a bit heated :tumbleweed:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

kempe said:


> Oh god this has got a bit heated :tumbleweed:


My thoughts exactly, i was going to put thanks down on both sides or leave a comment, but its going critical now, not sure what to say for the best ...


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Possibly best to say that the use of all chemicals should be done so with _consideration_ for the surroundings, and that best practices should be followed where possible.

Although there are far bigger culprits for much more serious pollution than us car cleaners, but every little helps I suppose..........after all, as mentioned, cars themselves are not exactly the best examples!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

dont think he doubts car will do more damage more that using snow foam isnt a necessity like a car so your only adding to the problem?

state the country is in snow foaming wouldnt be too high on my list of problems


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> I'm sorry, but it was exactly that complacency that got us to that point of
> having dead rivers!


Let me put this into perspective for you, my complacency is not what has caused dead rivers and you are naive to think so. Snow foam is not even a marine hazardous pollutant and reaching the drains at a max of probably 4% dilution.

This means that somebody who squirts harpic down the toilet neat twice a week is being at least 50 times more harmful to the environment. And im sure there are far more people who clean the toilet than snow foam their car, are you suggesting we all stop cleaning our toilets as well?


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

All good points, people have different views etc but the thread is for snow foam running into your neighbours drives and if you have the issue etc not for a rant on whether you should use it or not. 

I have only ever used snow foam once as I've not had the gear long at all but I did get a bit worried as there were heaps of foam all over the street but it dissolved where it was below the car about 10 minutes later.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

wait until the winter when it freezes and hangs around for ages


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

kempe said:


> Oh god this has got a bit heated :tumbleweed:


Dear, oh dear. I am not guilty of chastising anyone, nor have I made claim of
being whiter than white myself! It's the same old story, robustly challenge 
anyone about their behaviour and they will throw anything and everything at 
you to get their own way. Some of the underlying nastiness is a bit disturbing!

It seems that the laws of nature, the laws of science, the laws of physics,
even a few laws of the land don't apply to __some__ detailers. It's as if
this hobby and its causes and effects are somehow a race apart. It isn't!

Just recently, I've had a large pond and water feature built for me in my back
garden. Being disabled, it helps keep a fairly large area a bit easier for me to
maintain and it's far more visually pleasing than say clearing the area and just 
spreading some ballast.

Why do I mention this? Because when I got some plants for the pond, I 
needed to cover the soil with some small stones to stop it all spilling out. 
Out the front I have some pea shingle next to where the car is parked and
indeed cleaned. I scooped out several good handfuls of these shingle stones
into a bucket ready to apply them into these pots.

It then occurred to me that I perhaps ought to first give these stones a wash
before I put them anywhere near the pond. Good job that I did. It was at that
point that I got quite a shock myself! I could barely believe the amount of 
foaming going on in that bucket! This despite the fact that yes, I am fairly 
careful, but of course it's inevitable that some run-off occurs. I'm not in any
way claiming perfection in this respect.

Probably the most frightening aspect is that the pea-shingle has only been
laid for less than two years and I'm not out there every week cleaning the
wheels. Over the winter, it's maybe every 6 weeks. My source of cleaning is 
uniquely CG Hose-Free Eco (HFE) and usually, the foaming in the bucket has 
subsided long before I've finished!

This is an easily repeatable exercise, so if you have pea-shingle near where 
you wash, do the same test for yourself.

So, to be using snow-foam, which creates a far denser foam than HFE ever
could no matter what dilution ratio you use, _and_ without collecting and 
processing it properly is a serious matter! Again, there is no high-horse about 
this. It's just pure fact!

Heck, but you musn't let any facts get in the way of a good argument, eh?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

I genuinely don't believe that the "domestic" snowfoams that most of us use are a threat to the environment.

Let's look at OAC Cotton Candy for example.
A quick perusal of the MSDS for this popular product gives us this from Section 6: Accidental Release Measures:

Environmental
precautions
Wash spillage area with water to dilute. Do not discharge into natural waters
without pre-treatment at a water waste/sewage/biological processing plant.
Methods for
cleaning up
*Small spills (<25L) May be washed down the drain with water*
Large spills (>25L) Should be contained with absorbent material and disposed
of professionally.

So from this we can ascertain that even if we tipped over an entire 25L drum of the ( concentrated) product, it is safe to wash it down the drain.
We only use a tiny fraction of this each time we snowfoam - IIRC an inch in the snow foam lance equates to 100ml approx, which in turn gets diluted down to fairly low concentration during the process.

Tbh from an environmental standpoint, I would probably be more worried about fallout removers and wheel cleaners than snowfoams and shampoos.


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> So, to be using snow-foam, which creates a far denser foam than HFE ever
> could no matter what dilution ratio you use, _and_ without collecting and
> processing it properly is a serious matter! Again, there is no high-horse about
> this. It's just pure fact!
> ...


Well i don't know where you are getting your 'facts' from but i am referring to coshh sheets and my knowledge of transporting adr goods in haulage with hazardous declarations.

Can we remind ourselves what foam is please in simplistic terms. Bubbles. And where will bubbles sit on top of the water. What will happen to them? They will pop eventually. So despite the fact the coshh sheet facts say it is ok to wash down the drain. It is a very minimal dilution no one is pouring down the drain neat and these bubbles will pop eventually and just sit on top of the water for bob the fish to look at up above and think its a cloudy day.

You are basing your 'facts' on what? A video you saw of some dead rivers?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

To be fair as Kenny said above unless we are pouring/spilling serious amounts of neat snow foam then we don't have a problem for the domestic user


----------



## Tom P (Feb 25, 2013)

Does anyone have a photo of how much waste snow foam makes? 

I was all for ordering a lance and foam this week and having stumbled across this thread was wondering if it's worth it or not.

I wash and detail my car at the side of the road and a road where people often walk past me. Perhaps I will stick to the usual APC blast prior to pressure washing?


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

I washed my car on my pebble driveway on sunday, by the time i had rinsed it off and moved onto the 2BM it had either evaporated or the foam had already died down.

People are over exageratting the ammount of foam it creates on the ground, a simple dilution with a hose pipe and its dissapeared.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

like i said wait until winter then you will change your mind it doesnt just dissapear! i certainly wouldnt use it if i were cleanign a car by a footpath or road as you could be liable to alot if it went wrong!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The snowfoam is gone by the time I've been round the car with a bucket. I tend to use quite a low concentration though.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> like i said wait until winter then you will change your mind it doesnt just dissapear! i certainly wouldnt use it if i were cleanign a car by a footpath or road as you could be liable to alot if it went wrong!


Does hang about in the colder weather in winter for sure. i have had to put salt down before now just in case. But to be fair if it is that cold then maybe i shouldn't have been washing the car n the first palce lol


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Tom P said:


> .
> I wash and detail my car at the side of the road and a road where people often walk past me.


You're more likely to have people whinge about the visible mess and encroachment than the environmental hazard.

I was snow foaming one of the cars on our drive some time ago, it was quite a breezy day so inevitably a lot of it went over the side of my sisters car that was parked a few feet away, but still on our driveway. Some woman (who I'd never seen in my life) walking past stopped to proclaim something along the lines of "what if they didn't want their car washing." I thought she was joking, so sarcastically replied about the car needing cleaned anyway, at which point she started having a proper go at me about damaging other peoples property!

I do tend to agree that Snow Foam has a bit of a subconscious/placebo ability rather than actual. You'd do just as well with APC. The only real difference I notice is that foam allows the car to stay wetter for longer if you're going around with a brush in the nooks and crannies.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Kenny Powers said:


> I genuinely don't believe that the "domestic" snowfoams that most of us use are a threat to the environment.
> 
> Let's look at OAC Cotton Candy for example.
> A quick perusal of the MSDS for this popular product gives us this from Section 6: Accidental Release Measures:
> ...


Kenny, I'm sorry, but you have not interpreted that MSDS correctly at all!

With an MSDS _all_ the instructions _have_ to be read in combination, not in
isolation. If this wasn't the case, then it would be almost impossible for anyone
to write an MSDS that an ordinary person, i.e. a person not connected with
a relevant industry, could understand.

If you look at what you have posted, read the first instruction. One of the 
main things it mentions is not to allow it to reach a natural water course. By 
the time you reach the instruction that you have highlighted, it is _assumed_, 
and as I've explained, it has to be assumed, that the previous instruction(s) 
_have_ been followed. It cannot be any other way.

So, it follows, that the drain mentioned in the part that you have highlighted
_is_ directly connected to one of the treatment options already indicated. 
Sorry, but to have 25 litres of the stuff leak out anywhere outside of a proper
water collection point is extremely serious!

Why do they mention washing it down the drain? Because, as I've already
explained, if it evaporates, it just gets even more concentrated. It's best that
spills reach the treatment process ASAP.

Guys, if you think that just because the foam has died down all by itself in
your garden that everything is OK, believe me it isn't! That's why the MSDS 
is written in the way that it is and not properly collecting the waste is clearly
against what's recommended.

I rest my case...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

m1pui said:


> You're more likely to have people whinge about the visible mess and encroachment than the environmental hazard.
> 
> I was snow foaming one of the cars on our drive some time ago, it was quite a breezy day so inevitably a lot of it went over the side of my sisters car that was parked a few feet away, but still on our driveway. Some woman (who I'd never seen in my life) walking past stopped to proclaim something along the lines of "what if they didn't want their car washing." I thought she was joking, so sarcastically replied about the car needing cleaned anyway, at which point she started having a proper go at me about damaging other peoples property!
> 
> I do tend to agree that Snow Foam has a bit of a subconscious/placebo ability rather than actual. You'd do just as well with APC. The only real difference I notice is that foam allows the car to stay wetter for longer if you're going around with a brush in the nooks and crannies.


I would like to assume at this point you told her where to go?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

or made her resemble a snowman (using your lance) i mean using the pressure washer


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> or made her resemble a snowman (using your lance) i mean using the pressure washer


Snowman FTMFW:thumb:


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

For some interesting topic-related reading, I'll just leave this here!;

http://a0768b4a8a31e106d8b0-50dc802...550b.r19.cf3.rackcdn.com/pmho0307bmdx-e-e.pdf


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Just when it was getting light hearted again


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

S63 said:


> I agree with Steves sentiments entirely, putting it crudely Snowfoam is the Jeremy Kyle of detailing......ugly and anti social.


You are joking right?

Jesus Christ, the left wing loonies will be campaigning for snow foam ASBO's next!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Sod it, I'm off out side to snow foam my house.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Snow foam is killing our planet and should be stopped and band any one using it should be hung


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

LeeH said:


> Sod it, I'm off out side to snow foam my house.


Pics please


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

kempe said:


> Snow foam is killing our planet and should be stopped and band any one using it should be hung


Snow foam is ok in small amounts any way cars kill the planet more than a little bit of snow foam

Kempe shut up you dont know what your talking about


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Kenny Powers said:


> For some interesting topic-related reading, I'll just leave this here!;
> 
> http://a0768b4a8a31e106d8b0-50dc802...550b.r19.cf3.rackcdn.com/pmho0307bmdx-e-e.pdf


Does this relate to private individuals at domestic premises, because that's what's being discussed as far as I can tell.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

kempe said:


> Snow foam is ok in small amounts any way cars kill the planet more than a little bit of snow foam
> 
> Kempe shut up you dont know what your talking about


Im sorry kempe I didnt mean to have a go at you lets hug and make friends :thumb:


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm off to snow foam the street, and I don't care what Steve is saying!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

ells_924 said:


> I'm off to snow foam the street, and I don't care what Steve is saying!


Likewise - there's a tree near my house that keeps looking at me funny - I might snowfoam it when I get home 

It's OK - I'll rinse it off afterwards with lots and lots of water. :devil:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Though not intending to perpetrate SF terrorism by foaming an entire postcode, or making my efforts visible from space, the remarks on winter weather techniques are a cause for concern.

Also, relative in a way to the OP, though in a sort of winter wonderland way.

The thought of turning someone elses property, or public highways into Santas injury claim grotto is a problem, more so for me as i have a SORNed motor sitting on our paltry driveway 

Not sure how to get round that one, even if i dont SF, Hmmmnn!

(Loving some of the light hearted posts by the way folks :lol: Quality stuff!)


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

chrisgreen said:


> Likewise - there's a tree near my house that keeps looking at me funny - I might snowfoam it when I get home
> 
> It's OK - I'll rinse it off afterwards with lots and lots of water. :devil:


Wont the tree starting foaming at the mouth though?


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

We have a classic thread where someone has a different belief and is being mocked by others.

without people who care about the planet and pollution we would have been extinct a long time ago.

I think this thread has gone off original topic posted by op and a conflict of interests had left the thread like a jerry springer show. Maybe a lock down is needed.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Double posted sorry


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i'm not knocking anyone for their thoughts, he was within his right to post what he did and there is truth behind it but its what scale this is judged on thats all i guess. why does everything seem to get locked down if some jokes are made? yes whilst slightly OTT it helps break the tension and restore some normality/friendliness


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

To start with I wasn't really thinking about the environmental impact. But after I saw the snow foam build up on the neighbours drive it did make me change my mind on using the iron fallout remover. I wouldn't want anybody stepping that into the house of there shoes.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

now jerry springer was always amusing to watch 
the day those enviromental guys give up EVERYTHING that can pollute the enviroment, then I might really start to listen to them, otherwise they are just hypocrites...

if you have some snow foam on the neigbours drive, mist it with water, no open hose because that will make it float, but mist it and it will be dissapeared in no time, there will only be a puddle of water left. just tell them there was a very local rain that hit both yours and his drive... and now hou have to wash your car because it got dirty by the rain


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Snowfoam is a good thing, and has many practical uses, as this video shows us all. Proof that its copious use should be encouraged


----------



## mull3tt mk5 (Aug 20, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> I'm sorry, but it was exactly that complacency that got us to that point of
> having dead rivers! The problem being that often it's not just "once in a while"
> - have a read of some of the responses in the how often thread in this section.
> 
> ...


To be quite honest with you I understand what you are saying but I'm not going to change my attitude towards snow foam, I am still going to be using it on my car once a week, all my foam goes down my drain which I dilute down with water later and as for you trying to ban it I think your bang out of order to be honest, your worried about pollution and I respect that but sorry no way am I going to stop cleaning my own car and start taking it to car washes, thanks but no thanks


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

S63 said:


> I agree with Steves sentiments entirely, putting it crudely Snowfoam is the Jeremy Kyle of detailing......ugly and anti social.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

^^^^flattered you've gone to so much trouble.:thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I just snow foamed a Polar Bear......


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

LeeH said:


> I just snow foamed a Polar Bear......


It was just a regular bear before you snow foamed him you b*****


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

LeeH said:


> I just snow foamed a Polar Bear......


Have you blown a seal too? Or is that snowfoam too?


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm not bothered about a little bit of snow foam entering the drains because it goes to a treatment works or is diluted by the time it hits a watercourse. All of the water companies discharge " treated" sewage from overflows during storms. This treatment involves mechanical screens that remove anything larger than 6mm, so any lumps smaller than 6mm are discharged into the watercourse alongwith the untreated water. I would imagine the need to treat wash water from business premises is more to do with oil contamination during vehicle cleaning than the detergents themselves.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe it would be good for the manufactures to show us the best ways to dispose of it. The thread has gone off topic but it is a serious problem and if we can all do our own little bit maybe it will stop stricter laws being put into action later on and stopping us all from what we love to do.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

No, I've never had a problem with the neighbours. Me washing my cars usually starts everybody else washing theirs! I do get a few funny looks when I snow foam, but more people ask where can they get a foam lance!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Jdudley90 said:


> Maybe it would be good for the manufactures to show us the best ways to dispose of it. The thread has gone off topic but it is a serious problem and if we can all do our own little bit maybe it will stop stricter laws being put into action later on and stopping us all from what we love to do.


guessing manufacturers will say dispose of it safely as then it has no come back on them if they were to say yeh just leave or flush it down the nearest drain. Either way if peeps were told to dispose of it safely i dont believe 90% of peeps would change how they feel or they way they dispose of it


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I guess if they don't give any advice it's a catch 22 sitution. If manufactures don't advise we can't change our ways and we can't help if manufacturers don't advise the correct methods.
I don't use snow foam as I think it's a bit useless but there issues with other chemicals.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Jdudley90 said:


> I guess if they don't give any advice it's a catch 22 situation.


Aren't manufacturers obliged to produce MSDS sheets, especially for a product
where there may be a hazard risk? If so, then that's the advice to follow. I'm not
saying that'll you will necessarily like the advice though. Oh, and you need to 
follow _all_ of the advice, not just the bits that might suit you...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

I appreciate everyone is entitled to their opinion on this, but mine is: much ado about nothing.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> Aren't manufacturers obliged to produce MSDS sheets, especially for a product
> where there may be a hazard risk? If so, then that's the advice to follow. I'm not
> saying that'll you will necessarily like the advice though. Oh, and you need to
> follow _all_ of the advice, not just the bits that might suit you...
> ...


An idiots guide is what I need :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't see what's wrong in a bit of foam


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> wait until the winter when it freezes and hangs around for ages


It will just give the poor kids some thing to play with. Snow ball fight anyone.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i think certain people are fanboys of a certain product,there are much wore things in the world,
surely after using onr on your wheels you will need to wash your mf eventualy?

no one has mentioned the use of trf,apc's ect as im sure these are worse for the enviroment!

every one is different but no need to hate on people who use snow foam as im sure most who use snow foam dont hate on people who use onr ect! and yes i use snowfoam and waterless washes

now off to fire up my petrol pressure washer and foam my car:devil:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The OP only wanted to know if your neighbour was unhappy if you used Snowfoam.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Don't think I'm the only one not to answer the op's question!


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

given that we are so far off topic. could some one post a link to a thread on why some members think snow foam is a waste of time. iv been searching but havent found a good debate on the subject. 


i was working in a water treatment plant a few years back (labouring for sparky) they were only setting it up and working out what ratios of the industrial chemicals to use to 'purify' the raw sewage into 'safe ' water. 
every day they would pump the tanks full of chemicals and sewage then test it then empty it out into the near by river. the raw sewage from the town was diverted straight to the river while the construction and setting up of the treatment plant. 
i understand that every little bit helps but when that much raw sewage and chemicals were being pumped out , i dont think a cup of snow foam will do a lot of harm


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I think there is a thread somewhere. I used to use it years ago when it first came about, but personally i go by my own eyes and prewash cleans better in my experience, so i don't entertain it. The only bubbles i like are in the bath. I've got nothing against anyone else using it though, each to their own


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

how about bubble bath in the snow foam gun in the bath. 

im only starting out , i have a snow foam gun (got it this week)but havent used it yet
i think it will help keep the van wetter longer . iv had problems cleaning the van (its a work van so very dirty every day) the van dries before i get to it


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Edited!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

alan h M said:


> how about bubble bath in the snow foam gun in the bath.


Nice idea, but you would be far better off using something designed for use on automotive paint surfaces such as a proper snow foam or pre-wash solution.



alan h M said:


> im only starting out , i have a snow foam gun (got it this week)but havent used it yet
> i think it will help keep the van wetter longer . iv had problems cleaning the van (its a work van so very dirty every day) the van dries before i get to it


The important thing is to use large quantities of diluted snow foam, and make sure you get it all over - get it everywhere. That way you've got more chance of keeping the van wet until you get a chance to move on to your next cleaning or rinsing stage. Don't worry about where the foam goes when you rinse it off, it doesn't matter - it's only snow foam.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

My neighbour does not care if snow foam is running into her drive, half the time it's running off her car!!


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

I have to say snow foam is a magic fertilizer,,, where is snow my car on the grass its growing like crazy!!!!


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Waylander-A4 said:


> I have to say snow foam is a magic fertilizer,,, where is snow my car on the grass its growing like crazy!!!!


so it's good for the enviroment


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Waylander-A4 said:


> I have to say snow foam is a magic fertilizer,,, where is snow my car on the grass its growing like crazy!!!!


Yes, 'grey' water is good. Water from washing machine etc...


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> so it's good for the enviroment


Not sure any kind of phosphate fertilizer is good in large doses but im not washing my car with horse manure!!!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

OP try Bilt hamber auto foam it doesn't dwell like others or leave as much mess behind

oh and in keeping with the rest of the thread bilt hamber state:



> auto-foam is made with biodegradable compounds,


:devil:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I guess after reading this thread I better stop having Radox bubble baths!!.


----------

